
The ExoMars Spacecraft Approaches the Red Planet - xbryanx
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/16/science/space/mars-exomars-spacecraft-arrives.html
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12716694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12716694)

